# Friday Pictures!!!!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did some work to my wifes Razor. Before and after pics. Got a 5in Lift and new Carbon Fiber plastics. After all the rain Saturday we went to ride in Crosby Sat night. Park was flooded, a lot of places impassable due to high water, had water over the dash several times.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

nice.....


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

*Colorado fishing*

1. Baby Brown Florida river near Durango
2. Small Brook trout at an alpine lake above tree line
3. Rainbow from Florida river
4. Chris fighting a nice rainbow


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

A Cinnamon Teal sitting on a log reflecting


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Scooter has a new friend..........15oz of non stop torment


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

160 mph at Texas motor speedway was 2cool!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Monsters Trucks last Saturday....my son's favorite. Wolverine doubled down (won race and free style).


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Purple martins are here.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Went to the lease yesterday to take care of some stuff and took the hog trap I just built. No more problems moving it around.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

We were at monster jam Saturday, too.










Consider us new Nicole Johnson fans....that girl is fine!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Cy Fair 2011-FFA*

It has been a great last year spending time/MONEY on with my son and his FFA Projects ...Rest in Peace T-bone .... as you can see from the first picture he camE a long way form the day you came to the house last May ...also cannot forget ****** the pig .... LOOKING FWD TO THE 2013 SHOW..but will never have three projects at one time again ....


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

misc pix.

1 son in the stand
2 turkeys
3 cookie the mini pin
4 throwing knife target
5 my little princess


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Family.....*

Here are a few of my nephews.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My buddy's new boat that runs 60+ even with a full tank of gas.
There is definately something to be said for wading shell with a moving tide during a major feeding period.
Not another trailer at the dike when we came in yesterday. Didn't anybody else know that it was going to be an awesome day? :smile:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like a great day Robert!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*My addiction*

Here are half of my life time kills. Thinking up some sort of display, so reccomendations appreciated.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Looks like a great day Robert!


Not another boat on the water except for all the Oyster boats. That boat got slimed up pretty good for its maiden voyage. :wink:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

New to me truck!!! Picked it up on Monday
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Monster jam last Saturday in Houston.

Present my 19 month old found in the yard!!!!


-Nick


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

If I can't pick up some fish, I'll just pick some tunes.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Did I see a pic up above of someone dressed up as a "Chickenboy"?*


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Got a new toy. Made from 1967-69 original owner and always in the garage.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Boy its been a while since I've done this! Glad to be back.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

If you've seen this one floating around, I can give you the straight dope. It was killed here, my brother was on the hunt, helped load, and caped it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Newest Grandson...welcome JDD IV...Feb 1, 9 lb 9 oz.. Momma was glad to get that big sucker out of there.. Finally get MY name carried on..All are doing well...

'Daddy' in his 'scrubs'.. Lotsa folks in that delivery room for C Section. Gotta sort 'em out somehow...


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*pix*

1- Cows are dropping Calves $$$$ 
2- Just some randoms of the Mutts


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Couple Toledo Bend Crappie..right one is 2.5 Lbs.









Swimming in the live well:









Nice Toledo Bend Bass:









Eagle180 with a nice Bass:









Arrow Head found at T.B.:









Eagle180's dog Gracie with a tennis ball..LoL:









Home made French bread, Onion rolls and Pizza...I've been baking lately...:

























Dave


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Smokey the Guide Dog pup in training. Only have him 3 more weeks. Gonna miss him for sure. Drop him off for Guide Dog U at 1:30, pick up new pup (yellow female) at 3:45. Gonna be a LONG 135 minutes for sure.

1) Smokey at 9 weeks and 13 #
2) Smokey at 13 months and 68# of sheer energy, joy, and at times excitement.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Last Weekend at Stephen F Austin State Park*

After the rain let up the weather was perfect.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I LOVE FRIDAY PICS......bad thing is im starving and I know Capt Dave will be posting SOON!!! hahahahah


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

1) The "grits and red eye gravy" thread got me motivated.....country ham from TN

2) Country ham, grits, and fried eggs covered with some good red eye gravy.

3) Koda thinks it's his bed and he just lets Matt sleep there.

4) TG2 with a "6-Strap" after duck hunting.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

If I didn't live in Texas, I'd wanna live here

The PGA Tour event this week is at Pebble

These pictures are from Cypress Point


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Hogs have been tearing up the hay meadow lately. 
I've caught (2) 150#+ boars this week! 

This is yesterdays catch.....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spring...Not too far away.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> If I didn't live in Texas, I'd wanna live here
> 
> The PGA Tour event this week is at Pebble
> 
> These pictures are from Cypress Point


awesome!

my father has played at Pebble and some course in Columbia, pics are great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Palmetto said:


> Hogs have been tearing up the hay meadow lately.
> I've caught (2) 150#+ boars this week!
> 
> This is yesterdays catch.....


There is a guy I haven't seen around here in awhile.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

1 jugging trip last year

2 & 3 my boy with a couple of flounder

4 & 5 my boy with a bg ol pond bowfin

6 just something cool to look at


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats like so coooool man. Trippin my mind man. Wooooaaahhhh. (in my best hippie voice)


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

USMTS Caseys Cup National Championship Series set to open feb 16-18th in Baytown at Royal Purple Raceway 
http://www.usmts.com/
Baytown fall 2011, finished the year 12th in points
Nascar 358 race engine 
some of the competition
fish-on


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> There is a guy I haven't seen around here in awhile.


Hey Barny...Have your ears been burning? We where talking about you at lunch the other day.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> awesome!
> 
> my father has played at Pebble and some course in Columbia, pics are great, thanks for sharing!


 Where is Columbia?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

FREON said:


> Where is Columbia?


south america... :cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Lunch*



jaycf7 said:


> I LOVE FRIDAY PICS......bad thing is im starving and I know Capt Dave will be posting SOON!!! hahahahah


I' starving too....

In a hurry to lauch before the storm.

Stayed close and kept Klever dry

Fresh Catch with a Corn Relish and kicked up Mango sauce

1 Quarter - Ceveeeechee

2 Quarter - Wingtime

3 Quarter - Cranberry Pico with creamecheese

4 Quarter - Hawwaian Pulled Boar


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> I' starving too....
> 
> In a hurry to lauch before the storm.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! I've just been waiting for your pics to whet my appetite before fixing my sandwich and soup for lunch. I just pretend like it's one of your delectable dishes.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

*My Mud Truck*

My Mud Truck


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Round # 2*

Oh Heavenly Mac n Soup...

Grilled Shrimp with a Saffron risotto and green onion vinaigrette

Time to eat


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FREON said:


> Where is Columbia?





osoobsessed said:


> south america... :cheers:


 Colombia is in South America. Don't know where Columbia is though.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Thank you sir! I've just been waiting for your pics to whet my appetite before fixing my sandwich and soup for lunch. I just pretend like it's one of your delectable dishes.


I hear ya!!! and i have 1 hour before lunch! hahahahah
Happy Friday!


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Chris we really need to get together sometime and do some fishin, ive got the fever lol.....are y'all going to be at the chilli cook-off tomorrow?


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

neighbor hood flooded last week


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*One for you Joey*

Accident had this flatbed tow rusing to the scene and getting stuck while not using what we call a exit ramp..lol .. He was almost out by pushing himself out with the tilting flat bed till another tow truck came by.. :ac550:

Wonder how much the tow truck got for pulling em out.. j/k.:slimer:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Accident had this flatbed tow rusing to the scene and getting stuck while not using what we call a exit ramp..lol .. He was almost out by pushing himself out with the tilting flat bed till another tow truck came by.. :ac550:
> 
> Wonder how much the tow truck got for pulling em out.. j/k.:slimer:


He should get ticketed for that; anyone else would.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Somebody needs to give him a shovel to fix them ruts with.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

My son and daughter at her 5th birthday party!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

FREON said:


> Colombia is in South America. Don't know where Columbia is though.


At the top on the left.....right under central America.....


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

My Grandson 4 1/2 Months now. Growing fast


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Skeeter Bait said:


> Smokey the Guide Dog pup in training. Only have him 3 more weeks. Gonna miss him for sure. Drop him off for Guide Dog U at 1:30, pick up new pup (yellow female) at 3:45. Gonna be a LONG 135 minutes for sure.
> 
> 1) Smokey at 9 weeks and 13 #
> 2) Smokey at 13 months and 68# of sheer energy, joy, and at times excitement.


nice pooch.........his head looks huge on the first pic.......glad he grew into it...LOL


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> Chris we really need to get together sometime and do some fishin, ive got the fever lol.....are y'all going to be at the chilli cook-off tomorrow?


Anytime, just let me know. Nope, can't go.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*first varsity game*

Last tuesday my son turned 16 he also pitched in his first Varsity Baseball game. Josh, his friend Connor, his sister Alli, and me after the game.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

A friend turned us on to these wicked little pickles called "Wickles". They're like spicy bread-n-butter pickles. They are outstanding. Give them a try if you can find them.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

summer is almost here, caught on 2-7-2012


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Mr. HotRod, since you started this thread, could you please contact me. Sure need some info before I jump off the deep end and buy the wrong thing. Also need the info on where you got those T-shirts that say Wet, Muddy, and Deep. Have alot of friends that want one for our next get together. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

nelson6500 said:


> summer is almost here, caught on 2-7-2012


Yum, those sheephead are awesome on the grill with Mango Pica Sauce. WTG, that is a nice ice chest full of goodness.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Rainbow Tex said:


> Hey Mr. HotRod, since you started this thread, could you please contact me. Sure need some info before I jump off the deep end and buy the wrong thing. Also need the info on where you got those T-shirts that say Wet, Muddy, and Deep. Have alot of friends that want one for our next get together. Thanks in advance.


Thanks for banning this DA. Im glad Im in yalls thoughts. At least Im always on your mind!:brew:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hotrod said:


> Thanks for banning this DA. Im glad Im in yalls thoughts. At least Im always on your mind!:brew:


It's that same bunch of DA's that reside on saltyturd bringing this here. What they don't realize is I have already grouped them in one user group and it takes all of about 3 clicks to rid myself of their antics, all at once. If Shaddix wants their traffic, it's fine by me. I don't need any part of them anymore. The "Mr." part is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mont said:


> It's that same bunch of DA's that reside on saltyturd bringing this here. What they don't realize is I have already grouped them in one user group and it takes all of about 3 clicks to rid myself of their antics, all at once. If Shaddix wants their traffic, it's fine by me. I don't need any part of them anymore. The "Mr." part is a dead giveaway.


Thats what I figured also. I think there is one more I saw today. I played nice today, Im just glad Im in their thoughts. Thanks Mont:brew:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hotrod said:


> Thats what I figured also. I think there is one more I saw today. I played nice today, Im just glad Im in their thoughts. Thanks Mont:brew:


It's a shame that same same 10 or 12 idiots continue to try and disrupt things. They all get tired of each other over there and then come over here and start up with the SOS again. Friday pics have and will remain a staple on 2cool and if anyone thinks they are smart enough to screw it up, then bring it. I got news for them. They won't win.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there Mont!! Get 'em big boy.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

teamgafftop1 said:


> A friend turned us on to these wicked little pickles called "Wickles". They're like spicy bread-n-butter pickles. They are outstanding. Give them a try if you can find them.


how about giving us a hint as to where you bought yours?????


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

chucktx said:


> how about giving us a hint as to where you bought yours?????


A couple HEBs have them but it's hit or miss. World Market has them sometimes but you have to get there before the Wickle junkies do because they wipe the stock out. I wasn't saying "if you can find them" to be a smart arse. They are just hard to find around our neck of the woods.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Never had those but Del Dixie has some good jalapeno bread and butter pickles.

TH


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool pic. Florida. Those are clouds. MSN News. They call them Tsunami clouds.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Capt. Cook, where is Alpine Lake located at ? 
Thanks


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Tucsonred said:


> Capt. Cook, where is Alpine Lake located at ?
> Thanks


An Alpine lake is any lake that is at high altitude.That little lake was called Clear Lake and was at the top of a really rough and rocky jeep trail. I dont remember the name of the trail, it was somewhere between Durango and Silverton. Most of those little lakes way up there are full of fish but are almost always real small due to the short growing season.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Capt.Cook said:


> An Alpine lake is any lake that is at high altitude.That little lake was called Clear Lake and was at the top of a really rough and rocky jeep trail. I dont remember the name of the trail, it was somewhere between Durango and Silverton. Most of those little lakes way up there are full of fish but are almost always real small due to the short growing season.


When I lived in Utah, they would stock some of those lakes by airplane. PVC chute through the bottom, they take a bucketfull of fingerlings and dump it through the chute as they fly over. 
Fished plenty of those upper elevation hike-in-only lakes. Fish ain't big, but its loads of fun.
Here's a wee little brookie caught above 9000 in Utah. Day hiked in and hit 3 lakes looking for Grayling. They refused to play ball but the brookies are always eaters.










Little brother with a fish




























I love the adventure of exploring all the high mountain stuff in the summer. If it wasn't for the winters.....:spineyes:

A drive in area, all dirt roads, public lands, and only accessible about 7 months out of the year.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Really nice........havnt fished in Utah....yet


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Capt.Cook said:


> Really nice........havnt fished in Utah....yet


People rail about Colorado, but dude the fishing in Utah is pretty insane. Provo river is sick. Weber, Ogden, etc. High elevation stuff. Green river is off the chart.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry I'm late.....

Boerne Lake this last Tuesday with the new yak....


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Before and after pictures:

Small renovations in our house. 

Redid the Florida room, media room and painted the laundry room.

The media room is now the trophy room. Need more "mounts" on the walls. Have to get with Osoobsessed...

Also installed new windows throughout the entire house.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Family place on the Nueces.


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

yummmm I like grits with red eye gravy



teamgafftop1 said:


> 1) The "grits and red eye gravy" thread got me motivated.....country ham from TN
> 
> 2) Country ham, grits, and fried eggs covered with some good red eye gravy.
> 
> ...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Cool pic. Florida. Those are clouds. MSN News. They call them Tsunami clouds.


 LIB, MR some cool pics:brew2:


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

The house is looking great Chris, and Tammy! Can't wait to see the trophy room! We missed y'all this mornin.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Building a Slug Catcher at work. 42" pipe 1" wall and 285 feet long. 18 total pipes and our mascot in the office.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

got these in an email today


Wild Turkey and Coke

thats how we roll


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Whats a slug catcher, i ask because if its near where i work it will catch alot of my coworkers. Lol


bassmaster2004 said:


> Building a Slug Catcher at work. 42" pipe 1" wall and 285 feet long. 18 total pipes and our mascot in the office.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

The slug catcher is utilized to to remove condensate and hydrates in natural gas pipelines............also been known to catch a coworker....or two! Green to ya!



dabear said:


> Whats a slug catcher, i ask because if its near where i work it will catch alot of my coworkers. Lol


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> got these in an email today
> 
> Wild Turkey and Coke
> 
> thats how we roll


Whew! Close call... I bet the driver was glad that turkey didnt make it all the way in the cab of that truck alive... LOL!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Building a Slug Catcher at work. 42" pipe 1" wall and 285 feet long. 18 total pipes and our mascot in the office.


where were ya'll putting that in? i know of one that went in over the weekend west of Freer, TX, and another one going in in a few weeks in colorado county. just curious.


----------



## Jimmydean (Jan 31, 2012)

Last hunt of the season. Aranas Pass tx


----------

